# Vararam with maggie?



## swormgto (Apr 12, 2011)

anyone install the new vararam intake with supercharger? just wondering about how it fits or if its worth cutting the pan on the vararam to make it fit, any feed back would be great......


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No it won't. It will hit the pulley of it.


----------

